# Y-Axis - for Asutralian PR process



## hari.sap222 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello Friends, 

Have any of you processed/processing PR for Australia through Y-axis Consulting firm from India?

What is your advice on choosing them as my consultancy for PR processing?

Thanks in advance,

Hari.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

i cannot send you a PM bcoz you have only 2 posts so i am asking for your email..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

google : Y-Axis + complaints/fraud and have a look at the way this company has looted and misguided people..

http://www.consumercomplaints.in (type "Y-Axis" in the search box)


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

Even I have heard a lot of bad reviews about them from some of my friends. 
Suggest you to first read the DIAC site well and read the posts on this forum and check if you can apply by yourself. If you arent confident then opt for an agent and in case you do make sure they are MARA registerd.


----------



## raktim (Apr 12, 2011)

hari.sap222 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Have any of you processed/processing PR for Australia through Y-axis Consulting firm from India?
> 
> ...


Hari,

STAY AWAY FROM THEM!!. As others have mentioned, just use MARA agents. 
Look up this link: https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSearch.aspx?FolderID=394. Search with you location and talk to the one that matches.

Cheers!


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello

I had read a lot of bad reviews on them also , but few of my friends got their UK visa from them.I have a friend whose applied his Canada PR and is still waiting. 

Recently a few friends who have recently applied as well.

I did through another agent.

Please make urself capable of PM's so that i can let u know who the agent was. 

Cheers


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> I had read a lot of bad reviews on them also , but few of my friends got their UK visa from them.I have a friend whose applied his Canada PR and is still waiting.
> 
> ...


Vishwanath

Can you email me the agent's name?

Thanks in advance


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

I found them OK so far. Many folks get PR done by them but i do recommend MARA agents even if they charge more.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

howmuch charge of them??

which is better,, opelentus or yaxis?


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

HI Guys, Greetings for the day, 

As i have 4.5 yeares of Telecom Engineer , Planning to apply for PR Subclass 189, Starting i planned to approch Agent , But as got suggestion from my friend i planning to apply my self.

Pls help me for below following queries.

1.
1. This occupation falls SOL1, Telecommunications Engineer, ANZSCO CODE 263311, Can I apply Skill assesement aplly for ACS or EA or any other?
2. Skill Select how can we apply through Online or through Courier(Paper).
3. Please brief the procedure of Skill assesement. 
4.What is the differnec bw Skill assesement and Skill select.
5.This time is the right time to apply for PR 189 as telecom propossional.

Thanking you in advance


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

reddytelecom478 said:


> HI Guys, Greetings for the day,
> 
> As i have 4.5 yeares of Telecom Engineer , Planning to apply for PR Subclass 189, Starting i planned to approch Agent , But as got suggestion from my friend i planning to apply my self.
> 
> ...


I suggest you read the DIAC website to acquaint yourself with the procedures and requirements.

The Skillselect website will be helpful. Go through it thoroughly. Do no skip any tab, all the information there is useful.

Also read about your occupation here. 

If you go through those 2 links I am sure your questions will be answered and you will be more equipped to go through the process on your own.


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

Try to avoid Y-AXIS, they literally dupe themselves to be successful migration agents, but my personal experience was very awful, their so called process consultants dont even know the immigration rules clearly, I had to educate them several times and it turned out to be like I am coaching them about Visa process. 
simply forget them..


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

btw, I have applied for Canadian PR visa process with Y-axis last year. and heard from other friends a similar feedback for Australian PR Visa as well.
I had to followup with them once in every two days, for documentation as per checklist, and they dont even have time to review the documents you gave them and keep them in order, they dont help in providing any templates for letters, nor supportive documents list .
Waste of TIME, PEACE and Money.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

U got PR of canada??

how uptil u to Aus?? i mean your profile withoccupation??


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

I've heard Opulentuz is neverthless than Y-AXIS. try MARA agent, or do it on your own, 
I did it myself , all the info you need is available in IMMI.GOV.AU website, and you have a great pool of knowledge in this forum.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

I used Y-axis and my experience was good because i knew i was paying less so i had kept my expectations low.

My advise would be with the amount of knowledge available on this forum and immi.gov.au you can do it yourself. Just keep in my you'll need to do extensive research on your own.



@ReddyTelecom : Can you be more specific on your job profile? Telecom engineer might mean alot of things. for example, i work on enterprise phone systems and i am a telecom engineer too but i wont know much about base stations.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

applyoz said:


> They are big time frauds. Sorry to be using such a big word. I personally paid them 30K and dropped out after i found them to be incompetent. As Kanchetibabu mentioned, I personally experienced the issues. I called them during submission of ACS documents and they had a old set of forms. I decided that was the end of it and started the process myself.
> 
> Avoid them and if your case is complex go for MARA agents not Y-AXIS atleast.




30K , which service did you use?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I inquired many agents about my case, they charges majority from 60 to 80k...

But as i feel, knowledge is much better than Agent, they just interested in money only, even ya they dont know aware of recent and some complex rules of immigration...

i dont tell all r like this, but some are good, but still I cant find gud one.. who converts complex case to simple..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I am currently in talks with them. They are asking 70000 INR + 12.34% Service-Tax. They are claiming to become MARA certified next month & that they would hike the prices up by 10000 more. 

After reading the advice of many people here, I am planning to do it myself. If my understanding is right, we need to first get ACS Skills Assessment & IELTS score handy before filing EOI. Right? :cool2:

Also is it possible for me to file more than one EOI to multiple states or can I mention multiple states in the same EOI?

Thanks in advance
Newbie !


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Telecom Engineer how to prepare to apply Skill Assesement.*



v_yadav said:


> I used Y-axis and my experience was good because i knew i was paying less so i had kept my expectations low.
> 
> My advise would be with the amount of knowledge available on this forum and immi.gov.au you can do it yourself. Just keep in my you'll need to do extensive research on your own.
> 
> ...



Hi V_yadav,

Thanks for your quick reply..............

My Job Profile:

Telecommunications Engineering graduate with over 4.5 years of experience in the areas of Transmission engineer for* Operations, Maintenance, Installation & Commissioning Telecom equipments like Base satations , Transmission Nodes and NMS activities, Project Management, Transmission related Technical Support in Telecom Industry.*

Technologies:

Wireless:

GSM,2G,3G,CMDA,WCDMA,LTE,BSS,CORE(NSS),RAN,UTRAN,MGW,MSS,PSTN, MGW,SGSN/CGSN.

Transmission:

PCM,PDH,SDH,NGSDH,WDM,CWDM,UWDM,DWDM,Ethernet(Ports FE,GE,TE),ATM,FR,IP,EoPDH,EoSDH,Native Eth, QoS,MPLS,GMPLS,Fiber,Microwave,DXX,ADM,OLA/ILA,RODAM


Please advise me how can i apply for Skill assessment , i m struggling a lot. 

1. Can i apply through Online or need to make paper send through courier
2.As per SOL1 List my profile under EA authorities
3. What is the time line assessment.



Thanking you in advance.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess ACS also assess your qualification


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

jayptl said:


> I guess ACS also assess your qualification




@Jaypti:

As per ACS occupation list not available for this profile, Can i apply this?


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

reddytelecom478 said:


> @Jaypti:
> 
> As per ACS occupation list not available for this profile, Can i apply this?


And as for my information time line for ACS and EA authorities very much huge difference,

As per my info : ACS accessment 3-6 months and EA minimum 6 months and more.

Pls sugget me...........


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

if u wana choose Speciall Telecomm Engineer code than u shud go with Ea..

Baki, As per rules ACS assess Tellecom qualification.. Majority Indian did Electronics Comm qualification and assess under ACS with IT skill


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> 30K , which service did you use?


I paid 30 k (out of 56k) initially to start the process for australia immigration. They got me the forms for ACS assessment. They were crappy and the consultant was being advised rather than advising us. End of story.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

torrentkid said:


> I am currently in talks with them. They are asking 70000 INR + 12.34% Service-Tax. They are claiming to become MARA certified next month & that they would hike the prices up by 10000 more.
> 
> After reading the advice of many people here, I am planning to do it myself. If my understanding is right, we need to first get ACS Skills Assessment & IELTS score handy before filing EOI. Right? :cool2:
> 
> ...


My suggestion , never go with Y-AXIS. All advise you need is available in this forum. If your case is complex, go with a MARA certified agent.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

but problem is

how can v trust on agent, I faced majority are looter or lack of information... sometimes we know much better than know.. I met around 25 to 30 agents in my state, but still didnt satisfactory answer by them,, all r showing something diff than we v want


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

applyoz said:


> My suggestion , never go with Y-AXIS. All advise you need is available in this forum. If your case is complex, go with a MARA certified agent.


@applyoz: Any other suggestions for the questions?

After reading the advice of many people here, I am planning to do it myself. If my understanding is right, we need to first get ACS Skills Assessment & IELTS score handy before filing EOI. Right?

Also is it possible for me to file more than one EOI to multiple states or can I mention multiple states in the same EOI?


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

torrentkid said:


> After reading the advice of many people here, I am planning to do it myself. If my understanding is right, we need to first get ACS Skills Assessment & IELTS score handy before filing EOI. Right? :cool2:
> 
> Also is it possible for me to file more than one EOI to multiple states or can I mention multiple states in the same EOI?
> 
> ...


Get ACS assessment done and also an IELTS score. This will help. 

You can file your EOI once you have the above. 

You cannot mention multiple states in one EOI. For more info, check relevant threads for more info.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

applyoz said:


> I paid 30 k (out of 56k) initially to start the process for australia immigration. They got me the forms for ACS assessment. They were crappy and the consultant was being advised rather than advising us. End of story.


LOL i thought they took an extra 26000 from me, , may be i was the only satisfied customer they had in all those years.

Personally, i feel going to an agent is only advisable if you are too busy with other stuff as i was with settling in a new job and giving exams. This forum is a wonderful resource and one can save a lot of money using advise from people like the members and moderators of this forum.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi V_yadav,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply..............
> 
> ...


See i told ya, your post was screaming you were a base station guy. For me you are like someone from another planet.
:focusude, you are at a critical point, Telecom engineer job code is 75% filled, there were already 400 or so available initially compared to 1750 for networks(ACS) , i'll suggest use your QoS, MPLS, IP and ethernet skills and apply with ACS as a network guy. It will be safer bet.I am attaching a pdf from ACS , study each job code and see if you can fit in there somewhere honestly. Remember, the more seats available the more chances of getting an invite.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> LOL i thought they took an extra 26000 from me, , may be i was the only satisfied customer they had in all those years.
> 
> Personally, i feel going to an agent is only advisable if you are too busy with other stuff as i was with settling in a new job and giving exams. This forum is a wonderful resource and one can save a lot of money using advise from people like the members and moderators of this forum.


haha.. My husband had moved into a new role within the same company and we thought we wouldn't be able to devote time towards the process and did Y-Axis prove me wrong?


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> See i told ya, your post was screaming you were a base station guy. For me you are like someone from another planet.
> :focusude, you are at a critical point, Telecom engineer job code is 75% filled, there were already 400 or so available initially compared to 1750 for networks(ACS) , i'll suggest use your QoS, MPLS, IP and ethernet skills and apply with ACS as a network guy. It will be safer bet.I am attaching a pdf from ACS , study each job code and see if you can fit in there somewhere honestly. Remember, the more seats available the more chances of getting an invite.



Thank U very much for your prompt response , 

The PDF file as u send very much useful for me,..........


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi hari.sap222 ,

Avoid them totally, do not fall fo prey to them. I do not want you to go through same phase that I went through before 2 years. I will recommend to use this forum for advice and log application yourself and if you are thinking of appomiting Migrating Agent then I will recommend WWICS.


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

No, after long chasing on the process consultant he said he submitted my application on 6th July, and after 35 days I got the application returned to my address with a stamp saying "sorry, quota full" .

currently I have Aus PR, Iam having 9yrs experience into IT/analyst programmer.



jayptl said:


> U got PR of canada??
> 
> how uptil u to Aus?? i mean your profile withoccupation??


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Let me give you the facts

Y-Axis is MARA registered in Australia

Migration Agent Registration Number: 0964861 

Another fact: Y-AXIS Bangalore does not know even the basic things like IELTS validity etc. I have been to their Koramangala office.

My advice would be to avoid Y-Axis Bangalore.


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Dont ever go with Visassimply. Biggest fraud! PM for more details!


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

*Please Advise*



trinkasharma said:


> Let me give you the facts
> 
> Y-Axis is MARA registered in Australia
> 
> ...


Hello Everyone,

I have just got my profile evaluated from Y-Axis Bangalore. The outcome was positive and I scored 60 points in 190 Visa with ACT being the sponsoring state. 
Now my question is should I proceed with Y-Axis for Visa Petition or not?
They are charging 71k for availing their services (Only Visa Process). This is a huge amount. And worst of all this is a upfront payment that needs to be made even before starting the visa process. Which means if my petition is declined for any reason they would not refund this amount.

I'm perplexed and not sure from where to start.
Should I process this application on my own or continue with them?
How simple and easy is it to complete the whole process?
After being evaluated what should be my first step? is it ACS?

Please advise.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

ACS and can complete IELTS whilst waiting for the result. 

You really dont need to pay such fees, its easily done yourself just paying individual fees for skills assessment, ielts and visa fees.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

aryan_vaishnav said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have just got my profile evaluated from Y-Axis Bangalore. The outcome was positive and I scored 60 points in 190 Visa with ACT being the sponsoring state.
> Now my question is should I proceed with Y-Axis for Visa Petition or not?
> ...


If it is for Australia, I would suggest to process it by yourself, this forum is a gold mine and helped me and many thousands of people around the world achieve their dreams! This forum people are JUST AWESOME, all are very respectful, quite friendly, generously helping to a greater extent with anything. 

However, a piece of advice: Before you ask out anything, it is a good idea to go through the forum threads and understand yourself everything. Every possible scenarios and questions have already been answered for the PR process. Nevertheless, do not hesitate to post your queries for guidance if you are not finding an answer for anything in your pursuit. People are so down to earth here, at least I never found such a place with serenity apart from one or two other forums such as Stackoverflow for technical helps. 

I leave it to you to decide further whether to go by yourself or through agent. If it is for other countries, I do not know how active it is, please check yourself here in the respective country forum. 

All the best again.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

I already have Y-axis as consultant and believe me, now I realise I could have applied for visa by myself by going through all posts on this forum. 

Queries on ACS, IELTS, Visa application, PCC and Medicals, all are answered here.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I already have Y-axis as consultant and believe me, now I realise I could have applied for visa by myself by going through all posts on this forum.
> 
> Queries on ACS, IELTS, Visa application, PCC and Medicals, all are answered here.


Oh even I was approached and even been assessed by Y-axis as well as Opeluntuz for a fee of Rs 1600/-  They asked me to deposit 80K Rs for them as the fee. I thought they will only prepare my skill letter and everything, but the moement I noticed that, they will not do anything but just give us the checklist, I thought, either going with them or applying myself is same then lol. In fact, my onsite client also advised me to process PR by myself, he said it is not that complicated to hire an agent. Thank god I didn't go with them!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Oh even I was approached and even been assessed by Y-axis as well as Opeluntuz for a fee of Rs 1600/-  They asked me to deposit 80K Rs for them as the fee. I thought they will only prepare my skill letter and everything, but the moement I noticed that, they will not do anything but just give us the checklist, I thought, either going with them or applying myself is same then lol. In fact, my onsite client also advised me to process PR by myself, he said it is not that complicated to hire an agent. Thank god I didn't go with them!


Oh. but in my case they have taken care of filing of forms, verifying docs and submitting them for ACS and visa. my email is registered so i known username/passwords of accounts to check status.

But Y-axis folks are not aware that we can do medicals before visa lodge. I asked my consultant about this and he was clueless. 

Also, after lodging visa he did not knew we can go for medicals by generating HAP ID on our own. I did that by myself with help of this forum and went for medicals.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Personally I think unless you have a complicated case ie medical issues, criminal history or other character issues, complicated dependent issues like step children or adding siblings there is no need for anyone to use an agent. 

So long as you take the time to read lots you can learn the process and do it yourself for free. 

Even then I would be using a legitimate registered migration agent. Not one where the company owner might be registered (or not) but none of the case workers who you actually work with are!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Oh. but in my case they have taken care of filing of forms, verifying docs and submitting them for ACS and visa. my email is registered so i known username/passwords of accounts to check status.
> 
> But Y-axis folks are not aware that we can do medicals before visa lodge. I asked my consultant about this and he was clueless.
> 
> Also, after lodging visa he did not knew we can go for medicals by generating HAP ID on our own. I did that by myself with help of this forum and went for medicals.


That's so true, agree with you. All file processing they will do. But honestly, I think applying online will not take much time once we have all documents ready with us. The challenging part is, preparing all documents like skill letter etc and getting it notarized. Honestly, when I started ACS an year ago, people here guided me for every silly doubts. Its all simple online applications, and now I feel so confident that I am even helping my friends whoever approaches me. 

The adage "Anything until we do it, will look difficult" is so true. 

Yes, these folks do not get updated news quicker than we get the information from this forum. I do not say that completely they are wrong, but a lot of things they were unaware, such as NSW suspended occupations etc immediately at that time, I ended up telling them, and my source of knowledge was this forum, immediately I got this notice here. It was an eye opener that I look straight away into the respective state websites for updated information and start sharing that here when there is discussion, we become confident. 

Well every way has its own benefits and minus. Great that they shared your username and password too, many agents do not do this. 

Some agents even do not let the applicants go for Medical or PCC until CO gets assigned and ask for it. 

Perhaps, this Australia forum is quite active here, if it was Canada or any other European countries, I think it is also a good idea to go via Y-Axis! They send me newsletters every month or quarter.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Funny because I wouldnt do meds or pcc until asked especially if from a high risk country. I personally wouldn't want to have to pay to re do them or be given just 2 months to validate!


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Oh even I was approached and even been assessed by Y-axis as well as Opeluntuz for a fee of Rs 1600/-  They asked me to deposit 80K Rs for them as the fee. I thought they will only prepare my skill letter and everything, but the moement I noticed that, they will not do anything but just give us the checklist, I thought, either going with them or applying myself is same then lol. In fact, my onsite client also advised me to process PR by myself, he said it is not that complicated to hire an agent. Thank god I didn't go with them!


Yes, This was for Australian PR 190.
I agree that this is a wonderful forum, filled with loads and loads of knowledge and has answers to all VISA related queries.

I have decided that I would not approach them. 

Y-Axis lost a client because of Expatforum and I saved a lot of Money $1250 AUD because of Expat Forum


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

aryan_vaishnav said:


> Yes, This was for Australian PR 190.
> I agree that this is a wonderful forum, filled with loads and loads of knowledge and has answers to all VISA related queries.
> 
> I have decided that I would not approach them.
> ...


haha  Welcome to our fraternity group!

It will become like Facebook (On weekends, I spend most time here like others. Up until before going to sleep and as soon as I wake up  hahaha)

One of the cutest thing I found ever is, thsi forum has cutest and creative sweet smileys lol that exactly expresses a person's action  It makes us grin :yo: Haha 

All the best. :wave:

Best regards,
JR


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

_shel said:


> Personally I think unless you have a complicated case ie medical issues, criminal history or other character issues, complicated dependent issues like step children or adding siblings there is no need for anyone to use an agent.
> 
> So long as you take the time to read lots you can learn the process and do it yourself for free.
> 
> Even then I would be using a legitimate registered migration agent. Not one where the company owner might be registered (or not) but none of the case workers who you actually work with are!


Well,
There's nothing that is complicated in my case. Its just that I have been in s lot of stress for a few days (First broke my head for Germany Jobseeker Visa) Did all the research I had to for German Visa, But after reading all the posts/blogs on this site I changed my plans and got my profile evaluated again for Aus PR. The Germany Jobseeker Visa was too complicated.

So here I am now. With a fresh mind, decided to apply for Australian Visa 190.
Since my evaluation is done. What should be my first step? Approach ACS?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

aryan_vaishnav said:


> Well,
> There's nothing that is complicated in my case. Its just that I have been in s lot of stress for a few days (First broke my head for Germany Jobseeker Visa) Did all the research I had to for German Visa, But after reading all the posts/blogs on this site I changed my plans and got my profile evaluated again for Aus PR. The Germany Jobseeker Visa was too complicated.
> 
> So here I am now. With a fresh mind, decided to apply for Australian Visa 190.
> Since my evaluation is done. What should be my first step? Approach ACS?


Well right off the bat, confirm your breakup of points with some people here.

Then if it is equal to or above 60 (Considering you will have positive ACS assessment and IELTS), start preparing for ACS. Regarding ACS, you may want to follow this thread below: (It discusses everything as per current criteria, you may read those, I know it is a lot of posts there, and also can join people who currently applied ACS, they might help you with the process). Hope you should know how ACS processes your qualification and years of experience, please follow ACS thread below. They will help you out if you need help on understanding this.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1390.html

Secondly, in parallel, you can follow IELTS prepation thread below. There are tons of threads on IELTS, people sharing their experience, remarking etc etc, please help yourself from our forum:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/213633-ielts-prepartion-exam-229.html

Simultaneously, you can look into EOI Submission thread: (This is needed only if you have the positive result from above two):

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1048.html

I am sure you can get accustomed to right threads as and when you progress further  Just read all recent threads and posts for your information  

All the best again.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Well right off the bat, confirm your breakup of points with some people here.
> 
> Then if it is equal to or above 60 (Considering you will have positive ACS assessment and IELTS), start preparing for ACS. Regarding ACS, you may want to follow this thread below: (It discusses everything as per current criteria, you may read those, I know it is a lot of posts there, and also can join people who currently applied ACS, they might help you with the process). Hope you should know how ACS processes your qualification and years of experience, please follow ACS thread below. They will help you out if you need help on understanding this.
> 
> ...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

aryan_vaishnav said:


> jre05 said:
> 
> 
> > Well right off the bat, confirm your breakup of points with some people here.
> ...


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

jre05 said:


> aryan_vaishnav said:
> 
> 
> > Oh cool, looks good. However please check if your work experience points can be zero for State Sponsor against the state that you want to apply for or which has your occupation open for sponsorship. Also you have some format for RPL, please check in ACS thread on how to prepare it.
> ...


----------



## aryan_vaishnav (Jan 15, 2014)

I can share the report with you if you'd like.
PM your email id.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

aryan_vaishnav said:


> jre05 said:
> 
> 
> > Overseas Experience: 0
> ...


----------



## johny007 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello friends,

I am planning to apply for skill assessment under vettases but not able to nominate an occupation.My qualification is
Bsc Biophysics(Hons)
Msc Biophysics (HONS)
Phd biotechnology

During my phd I've been awarded Australian Endeavour fellowship for six month and worked there as a visiting research fellow in Victoria university. I also worked as a teaching assistant for more then four years during my Phd in india and also got paid for that.
I spoke to Y-axis people and they are telling me that my profile suits best for university lecturer.

Please help me to nominate the right occupation as per my qualification. I am confused between Life scientist(general),Biotechnologist and University lecturer/tutor. Kindly help me with state sponsorship as well. Which state to nominate for?

Looking forward to get some good suggestion here.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

aryan_vaishnav said:


> I can share the report with you if you'd like.
> PM your email id.


Hey that's fine, we cannot do much with their report (I believe). 

Please get this clarification (Mentioned above) resolved in ACS processing thread.


----------



## renita (Feb 19, 2011)

Y axis too bad..Their consultants change every second day.We had to keep repeating the entire story to all the consultants who handled our case. Sometimes it is better to do it urself, by visting the website on immi.gov.au


----------



## VINODVNAIK (May 9, 2014)

I have tried y-axis for seeing whether I am eligible to migrate and they have charged Rs. 1685 inclusive of service taxes for the same. The problem with me is that I already have skills assessment done and it has come positive for my occupation and my experience. 
Now for applying for expression of Interest(EOI), they have asked me to pay almost 60,000 INR and after that to file visa they will AUD 3520. Please suggest if Y-axis is good to proceed further or apply myself instead of banking on the agent


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

VINODVNAIK said:


> I have tried y-axis for seeing whether I am eligible to migrate and they have charged Rs. 1685 inclusive of service taxes for the same. The problem with me is that I already have skills assessment done and it has come positive for my occupation and my experience.
> Now for applying for expression of Interest(EOI), they have asked me to pay almost 60,000 INR and after that to file visa they will AUD 3520. Please suggest if Y-axis is good to proceed further or apply myself instead of banking on the agent


I have not used y-Axis nor any other agents. If you have all your documents, experience letters, certificates etc and have ACS/IELTS done, i don't think you'll need agent. Keep a close eye on this forum and keep asking for help here. Use google smartly and you'll never need any agent.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

VINODVNAIK said:


> I have tried y-axis for seeing whether I am eligible to migrate and they have charged Rs. 1685 inclusive of service taxes for the same. The problem with me is that I already have skills assessment done and it has come positive for my occupation and my experience.
> Now for applying for expression of Interest(EOI), they have asked me to pay almost 60,000 INR and after that to file visa they will AUD 3520. Please suggest if Y-axis is good to proceed further or apply myself instead of banking on the agent


Filing EOI is a very straight forward process. I don't think paying 60K for it and Visa is worth it. If you have time you can do research on this forum and people will help you with any issue. If you don't have complicated case i suggest you do it by yourself. And if you were to use an agent use a MARA registered agent. Paying 60k for EOI and Visa is too much may be you can get it done cheaper elsewhere. 

Manan


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

VINODVNAIK said:


> I have tried y-axis for seeing whether I am eligible to migrate and they have charged Rs. 1685 inclusive of service taxes for the same. The problem with me is that I already have skills assessment done and it has come positive for my occupation and my experience.
> Now for applying for expression of Interest(EOI), they have asked me to pay almost 60,000 INR and after that to file visa they will AUD 3520. Please suggest if Y-axis is good to proceed further or apply myself instead of banking on the agent


You posted in the right thread and I am assuming you have read the thread completely. If yes, then there is no point in asking if Y-Axis is good. They are not MARA registered and it doesn't make any sense to pay someone on advice when everything is available on this forum itself.

That aside, I don't understand why would you pay Rs.1685 to Y-Axis POST your assessment. The initial consultation they do is to tell you in which ANZSCO code can you get your job assessed and such. Post your questions on this forum and everyone will try their best to help you. I say because I started out like you and now am able to do everything myself without any agent's help. If I am allowed to, I regret paying them the Rs.1500 for initial consultation.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All, i am yet to apply for state sponsorship and my agent says, Y Axis-

"We cannot complete the medicals now because, we should have Health request ID which needs to be provided to panel doctors to locate our visa application and upload the medical reports online. This health request ID can be generated only once we file the visa application"

Plz help me, is it true, i can only sit for medicals post July. I am highly confused

Rgrds
Vishnu


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi All, i am yet to apply for state sponsorship and my agent says, Y Axis-
> 
> "We cannot complete the medicals now because, we should have Health request ID which needs to be provided to panel doctors to locate our visa application and upload the medical reports online. This health request ID can be generated only once we file the visa application"
> 
> ...


Please go through this link and post your queries. It's very self-explanatory.
Arranging a Health Examination

You can arrange medicals either before or after lodging the visa.
If you want to do it before visa: Fill 'My Health Declarations' in Immiaccount which gives you the HAP ID.

If you want to do it after paying visa fees: According to immi.gov.au website, you have to wait for the CO to ask you for medicals. Otherwise, it creates confusion and unnecessary delay.

For some members, after lodging visa, they get a "Organise health examination" link in their immiaccount which they use and finish medicals.

How to Try and Speed up Grant Process | Moving to Australia
Moving to Australia: Australian Visa Medical Status information. | Moving to Australia


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Great!! Appreciate Love..You are quite quick..thanks, shall come back if i need further info..

Guess Y- Axis ppl are dumb to give this info but now i am stuck in their net..

Rgrds'
Vishnu


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

But i also want to ask my fellow senior members, is it good if we are prepared with medical report before the visa lodge, or in your experience i shall wait for CO..

Which case is advisable?

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Love- also can you shed some light..i am yet to get any state invite also, do you think i can still give medicals..Sorry if i am bugging you..


----------



## vimalnair (May 9, 2014)

Hello Friends,
I am new to this site and i am planning for an immigration to Australia. I have been in touch with the agent Immigration Overseas, Y-Axis, WWICS. Could anyone share their view as to which one should i believe and start my process...

Thanks,
Vimal


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

vimalnair said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am new to this site and i am planning for an immigration to Australia. I have been in touch with the agent Immigration Overseas, Y-Axis, WWICS. Could anyone share their view as to which one should i believe and start my process...
> 
> Thanks,
> Vimal


Please read this entire thread. It will hardly take 10 mins. Once done please post your questions and everyone will be happy to answer.


----------



## minakshi (Jan 2, 2015)

Experience with Y-Axis so far is satisfactory. 

I would specially thank my process consultant Mr.V G R Srinivas for helping me through-out the process of skill assessment. He has good command over the process and i also thank him for his promptness and patience in answering all my queries. He also understood and valued my time and could complete my skill assessment quickly and effortlessly. 
I also would like to thank Mehraj Begum for following up constantly through out the process to make things faster. I hope & expect the same kind of support in the next stages of my application. Good Luck!!


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

from the standpoint of Australia visa process, if you decide to go through an agent it is recommended that he/she is a MARA certified agent.

I received the following communication from Y-axis:

_Australia: Our partner company employs MARA registered agents. _ 

which means they are not MARA agents themselves, and perhaps acting as sub-agents. 
Why not deal with MARA agents directly? At least there will be accountability for the service they provide.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

You seem to be their employee. Thanking them here Would be of no use. Thank them directly. Or if you are their employee come out. 



minakshi said:


> Experience with Y-Axis so far is satisfactory.
> 
> I would specially thank my process consultant Mr.V G R Srinivas for helping me through-out the process of skill assessment. He has good command over the process and i also thank him for his promptness and patience in answering all my queries. He also understood and valued my time and could complete my skill assessment quickly and effortlessly.
> I also would like to thank Mehraj Begum for following up constantly through out the process to make things faster. I hope & expect the same kind of support in the next stages of my application. Good Luck!!


----------



## justkaran (Sep 8, 2016)

*plz help*

I am new to this forum, can u plz tell me whats ACS?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

ACS=Australian Computer Society. IT professionals need to have the experience evaluated by ACS.


----------



## justkaran (Sep 8, 2016)

ok
.Thanks


----------

